# April Update.



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

April update. Just added a 12 inch Flagtail Prochilodus to the group. Thanks Peter for the FF. Watch the video in 1080! Enjoy!

RTG Arowana & Tankmates Feeding 04062013 - YouTube


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

man I just love that tank! cool video those sure are some monsters in there


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> man I just love that tank! cool video those sure are some monsters in there


Thanks! They sure love to eat! I'll try and get a feeding video using whole prawn and smelt soon!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

finally I see that loaches moves . oh and please have the light on next time so we can see better color on the fish.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Mike....
love your tank.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I had to leave the lights off. As you know my loach will be stagnant in the same spot with the light on. Next feeding video ill be feeding frozen to my aro and st!


----------

